# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Help - Giúp hoàn thành dự án tự chế máy Plasma CNC

## wabot9x

> Sau khi hỏi mua máy cắt plasma cnc của nhiều đơn vị và của các thành viên trên diễn đàn không như ý và thời gian quá lâu, cay mũi.. em tự chế vậy, tuy nhiên không phải là dân chuyên nghiệp nên thời gian cũng mất 4 tháng mới thành công và thời gian vừa sản xuất chạy thử thì em rút ra rất rất nhiều kinh nghiệm, AE nào cần tư vấn cứ hỏi. Sau đây là một vài hình anh thực tế và video đính kèm.


Em chào các  anh !
Em đã xem trên diễn đàn bài viết về máy CNC Plasma của anh " haianhelectric "  .Em cũng đang mua linh kiện để DIY 1 con plasma dùng vào công việc cắt inox tấm mỏng (vết cắt đòi hỏi vết cắt đẹp không bị cháy cạnh ) chính vì vậy em muốn xin ý kiến của anh về vấn đề này(kết cấu máy,hệ thống dẫn động,mạch mach3...vvv ),Anh có thể giúp đỡ em không ạ !
Dưới là ảnh của linh kiện em định chọn để DIY, các cho em xin ý kiến nhé .
Em xin cám ơn các anh !

 *bộ trục tịnh tiến tích hợp, truyền động dây đai của FESTO Đức giá 8 triệu*
 * 4 bộ step+driver size 60 1.6N.m của Mycom, secondhand tháo máy của Nhật : 9 triệu/4bộ*

----------


## CKD

Trước hết.. cắt plasma kiểu gì cũng cháy mép hết nhé.. ít hay nhiều thôi. Chưa thấy máy nào cắt hoàn toàn không cháy mép.
Những thứ như bạn thông tin thì.. tạm thời đánh giá bộ trượt ngon, còn motor thì chưa biết. Dù plasma hệ cơ vận hành không cần khỏe lắm.. nhưng ngược lại đòi hỏi tốc độ vận hành cao. Do đó phải có cái nhìn tổng thể thì mới biết được ngon tới mức nào  :Big Grin: .
Hy vọng bạn tiếp tục thông tin để biết được độ hoành tráng của con máy  :Wink:

----------

wabot9x

----------


## anhxco

> Trước hết.. cắt plasma kiểu gì cũng cháy mép hết nhé.. ít hay nhiều thôi. Chưa thấy máy nào cắt hoàn toàn không cháy mép.
> Những thứ như bạn thông tin thì.. tạm thời đánh giá bộ trượt ngon, còn motor thì chưa biết. Dù plasma hệ cơ vận hành không cần khỏe lắm.. nhưng ngược lại đòi hỏi tốc độ vận hành cao. Do đó phải có cái nhìn tổng thể thì mới biết được ngon tới mức nào .
> Hy vọng bạn tiếp tục thông tin để biết được độ hoành tráng của con máy


Em thì chưa mần thử mấy con flasma, nếu như bác CKD nói, thì mấy con motor mà dòng HAC thì ngon hơn, con trên dòng 1.4A và tốc độ thường.

----------


## wabot9x

> Trước hết.. cắt plasma kiểu gì cũng cháy mép hết nhé.. ít hay nhiều thôi. Chưa thấy máy nào cắt hoàn toàn không cháy mép.
> Những thứ như bạn thông tin thì.. tạm thời đánh giá bộ trượt ngon, còn motor thì chưa biết. Dù plasma hệ cơ vận hành không cần khỏe lắm.. nhưng ngược lại đòi hỏi tốc độ vận hành cao. Do đó phải có cái nhìn tổng thể thì mới biết được ngon tới mức nào .
> Hy vọng bạn tiếp tục thông tin để biết được độ hoành tráng của con máy


Mấy món đó mới chỉ là hàng của một bác trên forums giới thiệu cho em,nhưng trước khi quyết định sắm đồ em muốn hỏi ý kiến của các anh  :Big Grin:  .
Anh có thể tư vấn giúp em về chọn  giải pháp dẫn động được không ạ. Kết cấu máy thì em đã thiết kế nhưng có vấn đề là bây giờ em chọn giải pháp thiết kế theo những món mà mình lụm được sau đó mới thiết kế để thi công anh ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

Đường cắt plasma đẹp hay không tùy thuộc vào cơ bản nhất là phần cơ khí và nguồn cắt, riêng trục z thì giải pháp tiết kiệm là dùng bi lăn trên phôi, xịn hơn thì chơi cảm biến độ cao.
phần truyền động có hai giải pháp tương đối tốt cho diy là thanh răng-bánh răng hoặc dây đai lõi thép-puly răng.
diy cnc plasma thì đóng học phí hơi bị cao so với router, khả năng thất bại cũng cao nếu không tìm hiểu kỹ. Nhưng cái gì cũng có giá trị của nó, đam mê, chịu khó sẽ thành công. hãy tự tin lên và tôi hy vọng bạn sẽ thành công.
thanks

----------


## wabot9x

> Đường cắt plasma đẹp hay không tùy thuộc vào cơ bản nhất là phần cơ khí và nguồn cắt, riêng trục z thì giải pháp tiết kiệm là dùng bi lăn trên phôi, xịn hơn thì chơi cảm biến độ cao.
> phần truyền động có hai giải pháp tương đối tốt cho diy là thanh răng-bánh răng hoặc dây đai lõi thép-puly răng.
> diy cnc plasma thì đóng học phí hơi bị cao so với router, khả năng thất bại cũng cao nếu không tìm hiểu kỹ. Nhưng cái gì cũng có giá trị của nó, đam mê, chịu khó sẽ thành công. hãy tự tin lên và tôi hy vọng bạn sẽ thành công.
> thanks


Phần nguồn thì em chọn HyperThemer rồi , phần truyền động em chon trục X là bánh đai  puly răng,trục Y sẽ thanh răng,về phần cơ khí em có khả
 năng xoay sở đuợc nhưng về phần điện em chẳng biết gì nên mong các có thể chia sẻ giúp đỡ  :Big Grin:  .Khả năng thất bại sẽ sảy ra,nhưng em muốn hạn chế càng ít càng tốt ạ  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## haianhelectric

> Phần nguồn thì em chọn HyperThemer rồi , phần truyền động em chon trục X là bánh đai  puly răng,trục Y sẽ thanh răng,về phần cơ khí em có khả
>  năng xoay sở đuợc nhưng về phần điện em chẳng biết gì nên mong các có thể chia sẻ giúp đỡ  .Khả năng thất bại sẽ sảy ra,nhưng em muốn hạn chế càng ít càng tốt ạ  !


- Cắt inox mỏng thì chắc chắn cần tốc độ cao rồi, tốc độ khoản 7000-10000mm/phút áp dụng với nguồn cắt HyperThemer nên step không biết có giải quyết được không ( mình thì dùng AC servo).
- Muốn giảm vết cắt đỡ đen thì dùng nguồn HyperThemer 65A có bép cắt cho vết cắt nhỏ nhất.
- Muốn chất lượng đường cắt đẹp mịn chỉ có thể dùng AC servo loại digital có độ phân dải càng cao càng tốt, Cơ khi thì nên dùng thanh răng nghiêng, mà chạy nhanh thì phải đủ vững. Tốt nhất trục Y nên dùng 2 servo là ổn, nhưng để turning cho nó chạy không phải dễ đâu.

----------

wabot9x

----------


## wabot9x

> - Cắt inox mỏng thì chắc chắn cần tốc độ cao rồi, tốc độ khoản 7000-10000mm/phút áp dụng với nguồn cắt HyperThemer nên step không biết có giải quyết được không ( mình thì dùng AC servo).
> - Muốn giảm vết cắt đỡ đen thì dùng nguồn HyperThemer 65A có bép cắt cho vết cắt nhỏ nhất.
> - Muốn chất lượng đường cắt đẹp mịn chỉ có thể dùng AC servo loại digital có độ phân dải càng cao càng tốt, Cơ khi thì nên dùng thanh răng nghiêng, mà chạy nhanh thì phải đủ vững. Tốt nhất trục Y nên dùng 2 servo là ổn, nhưng để turning cho nó chạy không phải dễ đâu.


Nguồn thì em lấy con HyperThemer 30XP nó bép cắt đó anh ạ . Anh cho em hỏi là chi phí cho sevor là khoảng bao nhiêu không ạ ?

----------


## Diyodira

Servo thì tốt nhưng mình nghĩ không cần với máy diy, step vẫn cho chất lượng tốt và ở mức độ khai thác đúng thì step sẽ tốt hơn servo. 
Wabot9x nên mở topic riêng cho dễ mần.
Thanks

----------

wabot9x

----------


## CKD

Theo mình thì như vầy:
Như bạn đã nói.. bạn không rành phần điện và càng không rành về những thiết bị điện sử dụng trong máy CNC. Nên nếu như không được sự hổ trợ của cao nhân nào đó đảm bảo cho bạn phần điện thì giải pháp dùng servo dẫn động là hoàn toàn không nên. và nếu dùng servo để chạy song mã (2 servo cùng dẫn động trục Y) là điều tuyệt đối không nên làm. Vì sao:
* Servo để chạy được thôi thì không khó.. chỉ có nhiều dây nhợ hơn thôi. Nhưng muốn chạy hiệu quả và chính xác thì cực khó so với các loại step.
* Servo chạy một mình đã khó, cân chỉnh đồng bộ & phối hợp được 2 servo để chạy song mã càng khó hơn nhiều lần. Và nếu chỉ cân chỉnh ở mức độ kinh nghiệm, thực nghiệm thì kết quả cho được vẫn chưa thể xem là tối ưu nhất.

Bạn nên dùng các loại step.
* Đơn giản nhất là dùng step thường, đơn giản vì nhiều người dùng, đấu nối đơn giản, ít dây nhợ. Có thể nói là làm phát chạy luôn. Với step thường kết hợp dẫn động dây đai hoặc bánh răng/thanh răng mình đã từng vận hành với vận tốc trên 12m/min (với servo thì mình cho chạy không tải đến 20m/min). Độ chính xác lý thuyết có thể tới 0.02mm, chính xác thực tế thì không có đo  :Embarrassment: , mình nghĩ là quá tuyệt với hệ plasma/oxy-gas.
* Ngon hơn thì dùng hybridstep hoặc anpha step thì độ tin cậy tăng cao hơn nhiều, đấu nối thì phức tạp hơn chút.. nhưng đơn giản dễ dùng vì không cần phải cân chỉnh nhiều như servo.

Về cơ khí thì tùy vào thiết kế & kết cấu cứng vững & nặng thế nào.. giải pháp X chạy đai, Y chạy thanh răng cũng là giải pháp hay.

----------

hoangkhoiart, wabot9x

----------


## Tuấn

Bác CKD cho em hỏi chút ạ, các bàn plasma cnc chạy step, thanh răng, bánh răng có loại qua hộp số chạy dây đai, có loại em thấy bắt thẳng bánh răng vào đầu mô tơ.
Sao lại có sự khác biệt vậy bác ? Có phải là nếu bắt thẳng bánh răng vào đầu mô tơ thì cái trục mô tơ nó không chịu được lực bẻ ngang do bánh răng tì vào thanh răng không ạ ?
Thanks bác

----------


## diy1102

> Bác CKD cho em hỏi chút ạ, các bàn plasma cnc chạy step, thanh răng, bánh răng có loại qua hộp số chạy dây đai, có loại em thấy bắt thẳng bánh răng vào đầu mô tơ.
> Sao lại có sự khác biệt vậy bác ? Có phải là nếu bắt thẳng bánh răng vào đầu mô tơ thì cái trục mô tơ nó không chịu được lực bẻ ngang do bánh răng tì vào thanh răng không ạ ?
> Thanks bác


Đấy là cải tiến của TQ em nghĩ là để giảm bớt chi phí và gọn nhẹ, hiệu quả hơn ạ (có thể bền hỡn). Mà loại loại nào chẳng bắt thẳng vào hả anh?
Mượn ảnh của Phương Đông

----------

Tuấn

----------


## wabot9x

> Servo thì tốt nhưng mình nghĩ không cần với máy diy, step vẫn cho chất lượng tốt và ở mức độ khai thác đúng thì step sẽ tốt hơn servo. 
> Wabot9x nên mở topic riêng cho dễ mần.
> Thanks







> Theo mình thì như vầy:
> Như bạn đã nói.. bạn không rành phần điện và càng không rành về những thiết bị điện sử dụng trong máy CNC. Nên nếu như không được sự hổ trợ của cao nhân nào đó đảm bảo cho bạn phần điện thì giải pháp dùng servo dẫn động là hoàn toàn không nên. và nếu dùng servo để chạy song mã (2 servo cùng dẫn động trục Y) là điều tuyệt đối không nên làm. Vì sao:
> * Servo để chạy được thôi thì không khó.. chỉ có nhiều dây nhợ hơn thôi. Nhưng muốn chạy hiệu quả và chính xác thì cực khó so với các loại step.
> * Servo chạy một mình đã khó, cân chỉnh đồng bộ & phối hợp được 2 servo để chạy song mã càng khó hơn nhiều lần. Và nếu chỉ cân chỉnh ở mức độ kinh nghiệm, thực nghiệm thì kết quả cho được vẫn chưa thể xem là tối ưu nhất.
> 
> Bạn nên dùng các loại step.
> * Đơn giản nhất là dùng step thường, đơn giản vì nhiều người dùng, đấu nối đơn giản, ít dây nhợ. Có thể nói là làm phát chạy luôn. Với step thường kết hợp dẫn động dây đai hoặc bánh răng/thanh răng mình đã từng vận hành với vận tốc trên 12m/min (với servo thì mình cho chạy không tải đến 20m/min). Độ chính xác lý thuyết có thể tới 0.02mm, chính xác thực tế thì không có đo , mình nghĩ là quá tuyệt với hệ plasma/oxy-gas.
> * Ngon hơn thì dùng hybridstep hoặc anpha step thì độ tin cậy tăng cao hơn nhiều, đấu nối thì phức tạp hơn chút.. nhưng đơn giản dễ dùng vì không cần phải cân chỉnh nhiều như servo.
> 
> Về cơ khí thì tùy vào thiết kế & kết cấu cứng vững & nặng thế nào.. giải pháp X chạy đai, Y chạy thanh răng cũng là giải pháp hay.


Vâng !  em xin cảm ơn các anh ạ !

----------


## wabot9x

*Tiện thể hỏi luôn anh em là món này mua ở đậu ạ ?*

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> *Tiện thể hỏi luôn anh em là món này mua ở đậu ạ ?*


Mấy bộ này bên Phucnd (0986280431) còn nhiều, loại của bác ấy hành trình 1200m. Hành trình 1600mm bác liên hệ mình nhé. Giá 4tr

----------

Mr.L

----------


## CKD

Cho xem cái ảnh của loại 1.6m nhé, đang cần

----------


## wabot9x

> Cho xem cái ảnh của loại 1.6m nhé, đang cần


đồng ý kiến với bác ! bác post mấy cái ảnh anh em tham khảo với !

----------


## QUANG KG

> *Tiện thể hỏi luôn anh em là món này mua ở đậu ạ ?*


Cái này em còn 2 bộ,trước mua về định dựng plasmã oxy gas nhưng tính lại hành trình 1,2m chưa đủ theo yêu cầu nên lưu kho đến giờ,nếu bác thấy sử dụng được mình để lại giá mua của bác phucnd(2,5 tr)
máy em 2 năm rồi vẩn chưa xong,buồn thiệt...

----------

wabot9x

----------


## wabot9x

> Cái này em còn 2 bộ,trước mua về định dựng plasmã oxy gas nhưng tính lại hành trình 1,2m chưa đủ theo yêu cầu nên lưu kho đến giờ,nếu bác thấy sử dụng được mình để lại giá mua của bác phucnd(2,5 tr)
> máy em 2 năm rồi vẩn chưa xong,buồn thiệt...


1200 hơi đuối bác ạ,nó chẳng vào khổ nào cả

----------


## wabot9x

up lên nhờ anh em giúp đỡ tiếp !

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Em chào các  anh !
> Em đã xem trên diễn đàn bài viết về máy CNC Plasma của anh " haianhelectric "  .Em cũng đang mua linh kiện để DIY 1 con plasma dùng vào công việc cắt inox tấm mỏng (vết cắt đòi hỏi vết cắt đẹp không bị cháy cạnh ) chính vì vậy em muốn xin ý kiến của anh về vấn đề này(kết cấu máy,hệ thống dẫn động,mạch mach3...vvv ),Anh có thể giúp đỡ em không ạ !
> Dưới là ảnh của linh kiện em định chọn để DIY, các cho em xin ý kiến nhé .
> Em xin cám ơn các anh !
> 
> Đính kèm 5253 *bộ trục tịnh tiến tích hợp, truyền động dây đai của FESTO Đức giá 8 triệu*
> Đính kèm 5254 * 4 bộ step+driver size 60 1.6N.m của Mycom, secondhand tháo máy của Nhật : 9 triệu/4bộ*


Dear bạn. Việc chế CNC thì diễn đàn này có nhiều cao thủ, nên mình chỉ dám tư vấn bạn về nguồn cắt Plasma. Về cắt Inox như bác CKD đã nói :"cắt plasma kiểu gì cũng cháy mép hết nhé.. ít hay nhiều thôi" và mình chấp nhận được hay không. Bên mình là đại diện của Thermal Dynamics - USA tại Việt Nam, với yêu cầu của bạn thì có thể chọn nguồn Cutmaster 40A (đục lỗ 6mm, cắt đẹp 12mm, thông số bạn có thể vào web mình tham khảo). Mình đã cắt thử inox 0.4, bạn tham khảo link video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62lo...0tTgzvSHbrJjmw

----------


## wabot9x

> Dear bạn. Việc chế CNC thì diễn đàn này có nhiều cao thủ, nên mình chỉ dám tư vấn bạn về nguồn cắt Plasma. Về cắt Inox như bác CKD đã nói :"cắt plasma kiểu gì cũng cháy mép hết nhé.. ít hay nhiều thôi" và mình chấp nhận được hay không. Bên mình là đại diện của Thermal Dynamics - USA tại Việt Nam, với yêu cầu của bạn thì có thể chọn nguồn Cutmaster 40A (đục lỗ 6mm, cắt đẹp 12mm, thông số bạn có thể vào web mình tham khảo). Mình đã cắt thử inox 0.4, bạn tham khảo link video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62lo...0tTgzvSHbrJjmw


Con plasma này sử dụng THC nào vậy anh ?

----------

hancatemc.com

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Con plasma này sử dụng THC nào vậy anh ?


Nhăc đến THC mình nhận thấy rằng đa phần các bạn mới làm Plasma CNC chưa hiểu sâu về nó lắm, các bạn chỉ quan tâm là nó nâng hạ đc chiều cao tự động là được. Mà không hiểu hết được yêu cầu của THC. (mình ko giám nói đến các bác cao thủ trong diễn đàn vì mình nghĩ các bác thừa hiểu được nhưng chưa có thời gian chia sẻ cho mọi người). Hôm nào có thời gian mình sẽ viết bài chia sẻ. Các bạn có thấy sản phẩm đục lỗ trên của mình chứ, không phải công nghệ true hold nhưng cũng phải đạt đến 70, 80%. 
Vậy yêu cầu của THC là gì? Nó cần những yếu tố sau: (tất nhiên nguồn plasma phải được như Thermal Dynamics hoặc Hypertherm...nhé)
1. Phải kết nối được với bộ điều khiển CNC: CNC thay đổi được tốc độ khi cua vào góc, lúc này phải cắt THC đi, fix chiều cao cố định. Hết vào góc lại mở THC
2. Để đục dc lỗ đẹp THC phải có 3 chế độ hoạt động: chiều cao khi đục lỗ (h1), sau khi đục lỗ xong (h2) và khi cắt bình thường (h3)
  . khi đục lỗ h1 = 1.5 ~ 2 lần h3 (hoặc hơn)  (để tránh toét bép)
  . h2, sau khi đục lỗ xong thì để lỗ đẹp hay ko thằng này rất quan trọng. CNC nó phải có chức năng tắt và mở THC ở đầu và cuối đường cắt. Khoảng cách tắt và mở này do mình đặt trên CNC, và tất nhiên h2 cũng là do mình đặt....
Trả lời bạn wabot9x thì THC và bộ điều khiển CNC là do mình đặt đồng bộ từ nhà cung cấp China.
ANh e giao lưu thảo luận về công nghệ cắt plasma cho CNC thì gửi vào mail cho mình nhé, sẽ hỗ trợ nhiệt tình trong giới hạn mình biết. mail mình: hancatEMC@gmail.com
Một vài sp chạy thử trên nguồn Cutmaster - Thermal Dynamics - USA

----------

jimmyli, Mr.L

----------


## QUANG KG

theo yêu cầu bác chủ mình cung cấp một số hình ảnh để bác tiện bề quyết định.
Hình ảnh mới xuất kho




và giá 2 bộ là 5 triệu nha bác,!

----------


## Tuấn

> Bên mình là đại diện của Thermal Dynamics - USA tại Việt Nam, với yêu cầu của bạn thì có thể chọn nguồn Cutmaster 40A (đục lỗ 6mm, cắt đẹp 12mm, thông số bạn có thể vào web mình tham khảo).


Kinh doanh kiểu "*muốn làm được thì phải mua nguồn bên mình*"  :Smile:   chán phèo 





> Trả lời bạn wabot9x thì THC và bộ điều khiển CNC là do mình đặt đồng bộ từ nhà cung cấp China.
> ANh e giao lưu thảo luận về công nghệ cắt plasma cho CNC thì gửi vào mail cho mình nhé, sẽ hỗ trợ nhiệt tình trong giới hạn mình biết. mail mình: hancatEMC@gmail.com


Bác chia sẻ thì chia luôn lên 4rum đi, sao phải gửi mail nhỉ ? Bác làm bài giới thiệu bộ điều khiển CNC và HTC bên bác đặt hàng cho ace tham khảo cái  :Smile:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## CKD

@hancatemc.com
Bác có thể giới thiệu cho mình bộ THC đó hay không? Rồi cái trình CNC Controler nào bên bác đang dùng? Rồi cái soft CAD/CAM nữa. Nếu tất cả những cái đó đều có lisence thì cho mình cái biểu phí luôn nhé. Bên mình đang đầu tư thêm và muốn nâng cấp bộ Plasma của mình.. mà chưa biết phải dùng cái nào mới ngon.

Mà nguồn thì của USA, THC của china thì đồng bộ là thế nào nhỉ, cái này mình cứ théc méc mãi mà không thể tự hiểu được.

----------


## Tuấn

Em có cái nguồn plasma này, đang dùng cắt tay ạ. Các bác cho em hỏi con này lắp lên cnc có đục được lỗ inox 5 ly không ạ ? Em cám ơn

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Kinh doanh kiểu "*muốn làm được thì phải mua nguồn bên mình*"   chán phèo 
> Cảm ơn Tuấn đã phản hồi.


 Chỉ đơn giản là bên mình là đại diện Thermal Dynamics tại VN, hàng hóa dồi dào, giá thành tốt. Và quan trọng là chất lượng đã được kiểm chứng, nên mình muốn giới thiệu đến cho a e trên http://forum.cncprovn.com/ thôi. (Chứ chẳng nhẽ mình là gt Hypertherm?  :Wink:  )




> Bác chia sẻ thì chia luôn lên 4rum đi, sao phải gửi mail nhỉ ? Bác làm bài giới thiệu bộ điều khiển CNC và HTC bên bác đặt hàng cho ace tham khảo cái


Mình đã nói rồi đó thôi, lúc nào có tg mình sẽ gt. Giờ tết nhất đến nơi, chỉ tranh thủ dc chút tg vào diễn đàn đọc thông tin thôi.

----------


## hancatemc.com

> @hancatemc.com
> Mà nguồn thì của USA, THC của china thì đồng bộ là thế nào nhỉ, cái này mình cứ théc méc mãi mà không thể tự hiểu được.


THC đồng bộ với CNC Controler bạn à. Còn Plasma chỉ cần 2 tín hiệu: Start/stop , arc +- là đc. (Thêm tín hiệu OK to move nữa thì tốt)

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Em có cái nguồn plasma này, đang dùng cắt tay ạ. Các bác cho em hỏi con này lắp lên cnc có đục được lỗ inox 5 ly không ạ ? Em cám ơn


Con này có pilot ko vậy Tuấn? Nếu có thì đục đc (đỡ tốn bép). Máy mình 60A mình còn đục inox 8mm ào ào.
À mà bên bạn đang mua phụ kiện tiêu hao cho nó ở đâu vậy? Bên mình có cấp pk cho thằng này đấy.
link đây: http://www.hancatemc.com/cebora-nc22.html

----------


## Tuấn

> Con này có pilot ko vậy Tuấn? Nếu có thì đục đc (đỡ tốn bép). Máy mình 60A mình còn đục inox 8mm ào ào.
> À mà bên bạn đang mua phụ kiện tiêu hao cho nó ở đâu vậy? Bên mình có cấp pk cho thằng này đấy.
> link đây: http://www.hancatemc.com/cebora-nc22.html


pilot là cái gì vậy bạn ? hiện tại con này và 1 con nữa của HQ thì phải đang dùng để cắt tay, thanks bạn đã cho link, lúc nào rảnh mình lượn qua. Bạn có bán cái mỏ thẳng để lắp vào bàn máy cho con  này không ?

À mà bên bạn bán tùm lum các thứ nhỉ ? cả thủy lực nữa à ? báo giá cho mình 1 bộ thủy lực bơm bánh răng, con nào chạy mô tơ khoảng 5-7kw là vừa, ngăn kéo tay 5 chiếc ( cơ chứ không dùng điện ) chạy cho 5 xy lanh, thanks

----------


## hancatemc.com

> pilot là cái gì vậy bạn ? hiện tại con này và 1 con nữa của HQ thì phải đang dùng để cắt tay, thanks bạn đã cho link, lúc nào rảnh mình lượn qua. Bạn có bán cái mỏ thẳng để lắp vào bàn máy cho con  này không ?
> 
> À mà bên bạn bán tùm lum các thứ nhỉ ? cả thủy lực nữa à ? báo giá cho mình 1 bộ thủy lực bơm bánh răng, con nào chạy mô tơ khoảng 5-7kw là vừa, ngăn kéo tay 5 chiếc ( cơ chứ không dùng điện ) chạy cho 5 xy lanh, thanks


pilot là cái mà bạn không cần chạm mỏ xuống tôn vẫn phát được hồ quang đó. Nếu ko có pilot mà dùng cho máy CNC thì khi bạn đục lỗ phải sát xuống tôn mới phát dc hồ quang, mà làm vậy thì tốn bép lắm. (theo khuyến cáo thì chiều cao khi đục lỗ bằng 1.5 ~ 2 lần chiều cao khi cắt, hoặc lớn hơn). Mình có mỏ thẳng cebora cho máy CNC. Bạn ở SG hay Hà Nội? Mình ở HN, nếu bạn ở SG mình sẽ cho số đơn vị SG.
Thủy lực mình chỉ bán các phụ kiện cho máy cắt chấn thủy lực bên mình. Lĩnh vực bên mình làm liên quan đến "hàn và cắt" chứ không "bán tùm lum các thứ" như bạn nói nhé. Mong bạn để ý hơn khi phản hồi. thank Tuấn!

----------


## Tuấn

> Thủy lực mình chỉ bán các phụ kiện cho máy cắt chấn thủy lực bên mình. Lĩnh vực bên mình làm liên quan đến "hàn và cắt" chứ không "bán tùm lum các thứ" như bạn nói nhé. Mong bạn để ý hơn khi phản hồi. thank Tuấn!


Ui thất lễ, thất lễ quá, mình làm bạn phật ý à ? sorry nhé  :Smile:

----------

